# Running costs



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone know the electric running cost of their machines? If so post the details:


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not enough to worry about it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Not enough to worry about it


Amen


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My machine is already hot but it is no problem to set up a meter on that.

Longer term I could probably break that down to use during the first hour then the next 23 hours showing any spikes when used for pulling shots.

What would be useful to you?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not noticed an increase in my electric bill. My machines only probably on for 5-10 mins most days.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Suspect it's a drop in the ocean compared to what I spend on coffee and unauthorised covert equipment purchases


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You can buy power usage meters cheaply if you are bothered (about £10 from Maplin).


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

According to the Wemo Insight, my Isomac Tea costs about £1.06 per month to run. It's on roughly 1-2hours a day and today for example it was on for 2hours 6minutes and cost 6p


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> According to the Wemo Insight, my Isomac Tea costs about £1.06 per month to run. It's on roughly 1-2hours a day and today for example it was on for 2hours 6minutes and cost 6p


Very similar figures to me for same sort of usage (except weekends when it's on for around 8 hours)


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Similar to mine, much less than any other aspect of ownership.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

About the cost of a cup of coffee at a coffeeshop (at most)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been wondering how much juice my R58 uses given that it's on for 2h every weekday and 8h each day I'm at home on a weekend. I've never worried about it enough to measure, and haven't noticed my bills go up but glad to know it's pennies a day.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Swear I didn't turn on my machine for 22 seconds at any point today...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

probably just reading the last heating cycle when the thermostat kicked in


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There must have been a ghost in your house at 4.53 then! I'm not sure how much use you'd get from 22 seconds of power!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If it becomes an issue maybe you should experiment with cold brew.

Ian


----------



## KayLovesCoffee (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this up, haven' thought about it, but now will have it in mind and will consider calculating it (or at least will try to).


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Suspect it's a drop in the ocean compared to what I spend on coffee and unauthorised covert equipment purchases


So the refractometer is a public secret then?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

PPapa said:


> So the refractometer is a public secret then?


What's a refractdoodah?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Swear I didn't turn on my machine for 22 seconds at any point today...


Have you reconfigured the "on/standby threshold" value on the WeMo ? If not then I suspect this simply the last time the heating elements kicked to keep the machine hot. I seem to remember the initial value is actually set quite high.. possibly something like 8watt? The WeMo Insight uses this value to decide if the machine is actually ON or in STANDBY. I have reduced mine down to the minimum value of 2watt so that even the times when the heating elements are off the machine is still "seen" as being ON.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Tell me to bugger off and mind my own business if you want but...

I changed my supplier a few months back. The best price per Kw/h I could find at the time was £0.1035 per unit. This has since dropped to £0.0955.

Admittedly I had never heard of GBEnergy and their standing charge per day is higher but at my usage it is of little consequence.

If you are paying £0.145 it may be worth checking if there are any better options for you.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> Have you reconfigured the "on/standby threshold" value on the WeMo ? If not then I suspect this simply the last time the heating elements kicked to keep the machine hot. I seem to remember the initial value is actually set quite high.. possibly something like 8watt? The WeMo Insight uses this value to decide if the machine is actually ON or in STANDBY. I have reduced mine down to the minimum value of 2watt so that even the times when the heating elements are off the machine is still "seen" as being ON.


Good tip! Just changed it.

Thanks.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Fair point well made grumpydaddy. There used to be other kickbacks associated with my supplier like getting 1 months average payment back as cashback at the end of the year but that stopped when the government decided everything was far to complicated for us to all understand and decided to force everyone make things simpler. I also have our solar panel Fits payments tied to our supplier so if I move it means they won't pay direct to my bank and I'll end up with a cheque that I then have to make a special trip into town to pay in. I don't have any local branches near home or work so that's my Saturday morning gone. I think last time I checked I could have saved around £100-150 per year by changing but that was with a penalty for leaving in the first 18months. Having said that though you're absolutely right I should really be having another look around to check on the cheapest deals again











grumpydaddy said:


> Tell me to bugger off and mind my own business if you want but...
> 
> I changed my supplier a few months back. The best price per Kw/h I could find at the time was £0.1035 per unit. This has since dropped to £0.0955.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

marcuswar you are one slick dude with that cup of coffee icon (top-left corner of your Moto G screenshot) from the Tasker script you wrote!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> marcuswar you are one slick dude with that cup of coffee icon (top-left corner of your Moto G screenshot) from the Tasker script you wrote!


LoL.. I forgot that was even there!

You have reminded me that I need to pull my finger out and get the latest beta app out to the beta testing team.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

To add a little perspective: Being all electric and as my other hobby is high use means average usage of around 1.5Kw/h (24/7-365) The projected saving they gave me was in excess of £600 pa


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is your other hobby smelting or a blacksmith or something? ! ? Maybe hot tub snorkeling, or you run the mother of all model railways.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Those bloody grow lamps use a bit you know









No, currently running 5 computers with 144 cores/threads

Edit: (instead of heating this floor)

It is my way to combine the hobby with charitable giving. You can read more here:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewAboutUs.do


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey! Not just to surf the forum then? I know - you're mining for Bitcoins - or at least if you've got that sort of processing power you should be.

No need to ask if they're Macs hahaha!

Interesting read, and nice looking website. That's pretty cool actually. Not so grumpy after all!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Can't afford Bitcoin mining these days.... either in hardware or electricity

see edit above


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> LoL.. I forgot that was even there!
> 
> You have reminded me that I need to pull my finger out and get the latest beta app out to the beta testing team.


Too bloody right!!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Daren said:


> Too bloody right!!!


OK OK ... Sorry for the delay @Daren. I've pm'd you a link.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My machine was on for 10 hours today during which time I made 10 coffees with milk (flats and Cappas)

Total power used 2.49Kw/h

The boiler is not insulated and the ambient in here is quite high at 23-24°C


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

My Astoria Fiore lever at home, ontime 14/7/365,25 ?

Not insulated, ambient temp 19/20 usage = 3,25 kWh a day

12 to 20 Espresso machiato and or Cappuccino, some Flat white or double shot Espresso or Long black's Overhere the unit price is around € 0.25

The Koi pond do uses almost the same in 24/7/365


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The most efficient Koi pumps I ever found were Oase, but high purchase cost

.....but that is almost 20 years ago now


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I have one pump in the system that dit cost me 650 euro, is extreme efficient in power use 80 watt, I also have a pump for the protein skimmer 60 euro unbeatable in output, 150 watt works only 3 nights a week for 8 hours, that's a lot cheaper than the expensive one over time for the skimmer use, and a big airratorpump 24/7


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone using a commercial 1 group HX/thermosyphon or similar with large (5-6l) boiler? Just asking because on paper it looks like the power used to get a 6l boiler up would be a bit daft compared to a pro-sumer machine, but the bargains you see around for some of these machines is proving very tempting as a budget way of stepping up from a gaggia classic.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Read My post about the Fiore 5 ltr HX


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Not sure how I missed that!


----------

